# Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress?



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

There has been a few threads bouncing around the idea of installing Bi-Xenon projectors into a rallye housing. Has anyone made any progress with this? Do we know what fits? or what doesn't?


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

silence


----------



## fahrfrumlosin (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

SOUNDS like a missing for you Malcolm







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (fahrfrumlosin)*

I'm inches from taking it on frank. I just dont want to make another investment on a part that whont fit.
Perhaps im going about this post the wrong way. What I would really like to do is establish some sort of confidence that "Bi-Xenon projector X" will fit inside the rallye housing. I would also like to understand if one projector is better than another. I've done a little research (ebay, nothing too reliable) and these are some pics I've come up with. 








According to the seller these are OEM Hella projectors from the Mercades ML and the BMW 7 series. 








These are also Hella units from the Audi RS6, BMW E39, and Mercades E55.
The seller gives a dimension of 6" which is the same length as the S4 units I was going to use. 
If anyone has any input on anything bi xenon related or has a set of projectors they would like to sell I would be interested to hear your contributions.


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

Well Im in...








Just bought these, we'll see if they work.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_ Well Im in...








Just bought these, we'll see if they work.

Good choice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (GS Audio)*

if anyone on the vortex needs/ wants any of these I can supply new E code units 
both Bi xenon or single
personaly I have the 3 "prong" style hella units and the light ouput is terrific, however they are fairly large


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_










I have a set of these projectors (minus the bi-xenon part) from a 5 series that I've fab'd new rear housings to fit a rallye, I'm basically waiting on the core support and the wiring to get them on the car. I've had the setup for over a yaer and slowly been working on getting them in. 
Anyone know if you can buy just the solenoid and shield to convert my projectors to bixenon ?? BTW They are hella projectors


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (Grabbit)*

well, you can do what bugging55 did 
he bought the bixenon units from me, and unbolted the lenses and swaped them with his existing X5 units as the lense is the same


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (Grabbit)*

Grabbit
Did you fab a housing for the projectors because they did not fit in the stock housing? I'm not going to bother with these if they dont fit. I spent a few months considering my options on fabricating a set of housings and decided against it. I'd like to see some pics of your setup if you have any.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

Just in case you need it for reference see my pics in the RALLYE HID PROJECT album: http://www.eurocullen.com


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (Cullen)*

So if the projectors above are used for the RS6, they should be the same for the A6 with BiXenon, right?
Are they made by Hella?
I never ripped apart my lights, but the projector housing seems tall, like 18 centimeters. Mine are made by Valeo, so any other car using them? I know it's difficult to come across Lupo BiXenons, but buy them if you can; at least the ones in Europe.


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (Lupo TDI)*

I thought A6 used valeo projectors


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (qka2)*

The new A4 does for sure, but they aren't BiXenons, right?


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (Lupo TDI)*

yeah they are not bixenon


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (qka2)*

Do a search. I talked about this awhile back in the A2 forum. I looked at those Bi's on Ebay a couple of weeks. Except the gy that started the post was doing them in a single round light


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Thanks, will search for that


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

I'm sure bi-xenon would work on a single rounds 7" without any problems, but I'm not too sure about the rallye. They would have to fit here in order to remain all adjustment screws and look decent when you open the hood.








The silver part, is the bottom half of the rallye projector with the lens detach standing on the right.


_Modified by qka2 at 9:03 AM 7-31-2003_


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (qka2)*

Well, I've established that they don't fit. Does anyone have a lathe?


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

will it work


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (KOG)*

well, no not really. The projectors will not fit in the stock projector housings. They seem to be about a 1/4" to wider than the inside diameter of the housing or about 1/2 an inch to wide to provide acceptable clearance for adjustment. I am considering my two options. One is fabricating a two peice UHMW polyethelyene housing. Its an easy project with access to a good lathe and it would alow me enough flexibility to install my Audi leveling motors. My second option is to sell the projectors and use my plain old US spec S4 projectors. Either way I'll post some pictures when I'm done.
If anyone has access to a lathe and wants to take on an interesting project please let me know.


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_ My second option is to sell the projectors and use my plain old US spec S4 projectors. 

I dont know about those since they are too short. I think when I was doing my research, I notice that the S4/A4 projectors were not as long, and I was afraid the projector would be too far into the filler panel within the light. I used A8/S8 projectors and worked really well and they almost dropped right in with little modification needed. they fit real nice.











_Modified by qka2 at 11:06 AM 8-5-2003_


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (qka2)*

how long are your S8 projectors. I believe mine are 6" from the front of the optic to the rear of the bulb carrier. I dont remember the mounting flange offset off hand.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*

I think is was just under 8in with the bulb in place, here is the pic


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

bump!


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

By the way. Does anyone have any tricks for removing the OEM projectors from the rallye housings. The two adjusting screws are a no brainer but the pivot is giving me some trouble. I don't want to have to result to force unless there is no better solution. That would be an expensive mistake.
This weekend i'm going tare everything apart and see if I can't design an adaptor for the S4 projectors and housings for the S6 projectors. I'll keep eveyone updated with my progress.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_I think is was just under 8in with the bulb in place, here is the pic









The oem B5 one:


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_By the way. Does anyone have any tricks for removing the OEM projectors from the rallye housings. The two adjusting screws are a no brainer but the pivot is giving me some trouble. I don't want to have to result to force unless there is no better solution. That would be an expensive mistake.
This weekend i'm going tare everything apart and see if I can't design an adaptor for the S4 projectors and housings for the S6 projectors. I'll keep eveyone updated with my progress.

You unscrew the two 'no brainers' and then you use MORE force than you really fell like you want to but still keeping it from breaking, yes you might find yourself sweating a bit before you get it released!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

you can just pry the third one apart with a flat head screw driver, I found it easier if the 2 adjusting screws were in.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_
you can just pry the third one apart with a flat head screw driver, I found it easier if the 2 adjusting screws were in.

Good point! Yes I agree, been a while since I did it!
Yes if the screws are slightly in it will keep the INTERNAL part more centered and more room to "move around" there, once you UNSCREW the adjusters the projector kinda LOCKS into the one side..


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Thats good advice, thanks guys. I should feel a bit more comfortable prying on my new investment with your conformation


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_Thats good advice, thanks guys. I should feel a bit more comfortable prying on my new investment with your conformation

Yeah its not the easies thing to start prying on those sevral hundred dollar items!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Yeah its not the easies thing to start prying on those sevral hundred dollar items!

I looked @ mine for 20 min before I did anything flashredslc I know u are in the BX so am I, so I can help you if anything IM me if u need my number


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

I appreciate your offer but I'm going to be working on these up in Rockland this weekend.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*

NP


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

Well My pictures came out aweful but Im far from done. 








This is the only picture that came out well. It gives you a good idea of the relative scale of each projector. From left to right you can see the OEM Rallye Projector, a Euro Spec Hella Projector (S6), and a US Spec Valeo Projector (S4). The S4 projector fits like a dream. The S6 projector has little hope of fitting even with a good ammount of grinding. 
I made an interesting observation about the Rallye projector housings. The cutoff on the rallye projector and the housing its self are designed in such a mannor that they can be used in either left hand drive or right hand drive vehicles. The housing rotates appx. 7.5 deg. clockwise and counterclockwise inorder to orient the cutoff correctly. So basically if you dont account for this rotation when you are retrofitting your projectors your cutoff will rotate 7.5 deg. 
Although the S4 projectors are just a simple bracket fabrication away from an installation I am very impressed with the S6 projectors and am still considering fabricating a housing for them. 



_Modified by FlashRedSLC at 6:51 AM 8-9-2003_


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_I am very impressed with the S6 projectors and am still considering fabricating a housing for them. 


The thing is that with the A6 you dont really need to fabricate anything. it can be fitted right over the rallye base projectcors and use the mounting points that already exist. all you need is a knife, 2" inch 7.5 pitch (IIRC) screws from the hardware store and about 30 minutes


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

I'm not really following you. I thought the A6 and S6 projectors were the same. I guess not. Well I've got the S4 projectors already and the fabrication is 90% of the fun. Bi-Xenon is a cool feature but Im starting to think its not worth the trouble.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*

Sorry A6 and S6 projectors are the same, A6 and A4 are different. what I meant to say was that you can mount the A6/S6 projetors using the stock projectors base. The A6/S6 projectors have four screws that hold the projectors just like the rallye does but unlike the rally, the holes for the screw are all the way thru the housing.
-Anothing thing is that the wholes for the projector screw do line up with those form the rallye projector so there is no brackets needed see pic below
These four holes








S6/A6 projector attached to rallye bottom half of projector with 1.5in (IIRC) trimmed








modding the rallye projector will allow you to use the rallye housing and all you have to do is trim the rubber round piece for the HID connector








so I ended up using half of the rallye projector and a whole A6/S6 projector per side, this way I had to fabricate nothing








I can post more pics later about the rallye projector modding

_Modified by QuickA2 at 2:11 PM 8-12-2003_


_Modified by QuickA2 at 2:12 PM 8-12-2003_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

B5 and Rallye projectors: 

































































The pics are getting old I KNOW but the topic seems to be VERY active!








For more details and more detailed pics (click on them until you get FULL SIZE!): *  Rallye HID project pics *


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

This single picture was the pic that made me stay away from the B5 projector, that thing looks too involved.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_This single picture was the pic that made me stay away from the B5 projector, that thing looks too involved.









Actually it was more headwork than ACTUAL work!


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Cullen)*

I took another look tonight and I think the RS6 light tonight and I may have thought of a way make it fit. However, it would mean removing the manual cutoff adjustor (for lack of a technical term). The clearance between the solenoid and the mounting pivot is questionable, but with a little grinding the projector will fit inside the housing. Now its just a matter of ironing out some details. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_I took another look tonight and I think the RS6 light tonight and I may have thought of a way make it fit. However, it would mean removing the manual cutoff adjustor: 

White adjusters? Are more of aligning adjusters NOT CUTOFF adjusters as such a thing really doesnt exsist on the Rallye's


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_ However, it would mean removing the manual cutoff adjustor

huh,














I would not do that if I would you, since it might mean that you would loose your adjustment knobs


----------



## O`GuRu (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

Since I already had Xenon before Bixenon was available(on ebay!!) I installed another system on the highbeam projectors. I also installed a set of Hella DE micro xenon in the foglights. 







Yeah, I know


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (O`GuRu)*

I have a spare set of HID and I'm thinking on putting them om my Fogs. The bulbs are real long tho so I dont know LOL!!!


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_
huh,














I would not do that if I would you, since it might mean that you would loose your adjustment knobs

I'm sorry; I didn't explain myself particularly effectively. The adjustable cutoff that I speak of is a slim metal bar on the RS6 projector that manually swings up and changes the shape of the cutoff. Just for clarity I am not speaking of the solenoid controlled high/low beam cutoff. 
Now for some updates. I removed the manual cutoff with no hesitation after I discover one was cracked. With this out of the way it was only a matter of some minor clearancing on the bench grinder and the projector slides right into the housing. Mounting is a whole different story. I spent some time designing an adaptor plate that will mount under the stock mounting flange on the RS6 projector and provide a mounting point for the OEM mounting brackets. The bracket that attaches to the adjusting screws should work with some minor modifications but the pivot and pivot bracket interferes with the solenoid. I'm looking into relocating the pivot.
Once get some more tangible results I will be sure to post pictures and a scale PDF of the Adaptor plate so all you do it yourselfers can do this on your own.
One question I pose to the gurus is this...I want to wire up the solenoid and a bulb and ballast so that I can test to ensure that the projectors are rotated correctly in the housing. How do I go about doing that? I'm not terribly good with wiring so please go slow.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_One question I pose to the gurus is this...I want to wire up the solenoid and a bulb and ballast so that I can test to ensure that the projectors are rotated correctly in the housing. How do I go about doing that? I'm not terribly good with wiring so please go slow. 


I've had very good luck jumping my HIDs off my dewalt 14.4v cordless drill battery
to activate the high beam cutoff simply put 12v across the 2 wires comming off of the solinoid


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (O`GuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O`GuRu* »_Since I already had Xenon before Bixenon was available(on ebay!!) I installed another system on the highbeam projectors. I also installed a set of Hella DE micro xenon in the foglights. 







Yeah, I know










Fint! Det behover du snart uppe i Skandinavien!








Snart behover du nya glas till dina Rallye dimljus!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Fint! Det behover du snart uppe i Skandinavien!








Snart behover du nya glas till dina Rallye dimljus!









HEY......not private jokes!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_
One question I pose to the gurus is this...I want to wire up the solenoid and a bulb and ballast so that I can test to ensure that the projectors are rotated correctly in the housing. How do I go about doing that? 


Just hook them up to the battery - + terminals and see what the beam pattern in in front of ur car. DO it at night tho!


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickA2* »_
Just hook them up to the battery - + terminals and see what the beam pattern in in front of ur car. DO it at night tho!









That doesn't sound to safe. The last thing I want to do is fry a ballast. Should I use a fuse? or a relay? If I'm going to need these things anyway for the final installation then I might as well buy them now.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*

this method is not different then the other guys 14v cordless drill batt. in any event I did it and it works like a charm


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

I'll give it a shot but i'm going to throw a fuse inline for some peice of mind.
BTW, you take some beautiful photographs!!!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlashRedSLC* »_
BTW, you take some beautiful photographs!!!

Thanks
Where did u see my pics?


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (QuickA2)*

I followed the link in your signature. Those are yours correct? The colors are wonderful! I especially like the wide angle time lapsed shots!


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (FlashRedSLC)*

Yeah those are my shots, Thanks man!


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (O`GuRu)*



O`GuRu said:


> Since I already had Xenon before Bixenon was available(on ebay!!) I installed another system on the highbeam projectors. I also installed a set of Hella DE micro xenon in the foglights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O`GuRu (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

Not just the bulb. I removed the old projector and installed the Micro De projector.


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

So since my last post i've made a good amount of progress. I printed out my template on mylar at work and cut it out so that I had a positive template of the adaptor. I than glued the mylar to a sheet of 1/8" Aluminium with 3M spray adhesive. With the template glued on I cut out the adaptor with a scroll saw. I cleaned up the edges of the template on a drum sander and gave it a good sanding to remove the adhesive. I brought the piece over to the drill press an drilled holes to mount the adaptor to the projector and to mount the OEM Rallye projector mounting bracket to the adaptor. It took some more grinding to get the rallye bracket to fit. Once I got it all assembled it looks like this.
















None of the pictures with the projector mounted in the housing came out very well, but I assure you it fits (and with a good 1/16th of an inch to spare). The next step is to cut off the pivot and find someone to machine a new one with a threaded shaft so that it can be relocated to clear the solenoid. 




_Modified by FlashRedSLC at 6:31 PM 9-1-2003_


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

are the pictures working??


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

nope


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (QuickA2)*

I set up a webshots account. If the pictures still aren't working try this link
http://community.webshots.com/album/88492782TRqTIX


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

GOod job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (QuickA2)*

Well, I don't dare say i'm finished but everything is assembled! 
Now that I've got this all sorted out it really is a pretty simple mod. If you are comfortable with basic hand tools you can have this job done in an afternoon. 
























The OEM rallye projectors are mounted by three conections (two adjusting bolts and one stationary pivot). My adaptor utilizes both adjusting bolts but the pivot must go because of the large solenoid in its place. To enure that the projector can pivot (for adjusing purposes) I used an inline ball joint. This may be over kill but it gives the projector a firm mounting base and great adjustability. The adaptor screws directly to four holes on the back of the projector.
The RS6 projector is considerabally larger than the Golf Rallye projector. I spent a good amount of time grinding away at the base of the RS6 projector to get it to fit into the housing. Fortunately most of the grinding is on "excess" material in the base. Unfortunately the manual cutoff adjustor must go (but who needs that anyway?). 
My next step is to get a wiring harness togeather and fire these things up. I'll be sure to post pics from that joyous occasion! 



_Modified by FlashRedSLC at 7:58 PM 9-15-2003_


----------



## FastLapRSII (Jul 15, 2001)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

But I thought the cutoff adjuster and solenoid was what made it BI Xenon.


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FastLapRSII)*

The solenoid remains intact. The original pivot is removed because it is in the way of the solenoid. As far as the cutoff, there are two. One of which I consider to be automatic (the bi-xenon high/low beam cutoff controlled by the solenoid). The other cutoff is adjusted manually. This manual cutoff chages the shape of the automatic cutoff (in the low beam position) from a stepped pattern to a flat pattern. Some may argue the usefullness of this manual cutoff but I don't care much for it anyway. 
BTW - could someone please put me on to a photo hosting site that works!!!


----------



## FlashRedSLC (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Bi-Xenon Rallye lights - Progress? (FlashRedSLC)*

In the meantime my pictures are available here.
http://community.webshots.com/album/88492782TRqTIX


----------

